# Bought A New Tt



## rsm7 (Aug 8, 2009)

The bunkhouse wasnt working out for us. Our kids are grown but we bought a bunkhouse anyway for guests. Problem is the bathroom is small and too far from the bedroom. The kitchen counterspace is very limited. So we started looking for a rear kitchen or rear living room with a large bathroom. In other words, an empty nester camper LOL. Ended up buying a 2011 Keystone Springdale 293RKSSR. Its well equipped with power tongue jack, power awning, power stabilizer jacks, 26" sharp aquos, alluminum wheels. So we're not true outbackers anymore. No pics yet as its on order but here's a link with pics. We did not buy here just a random dealer I found on the net.

http://www.southernrvsupercenter.com/inventory/119504/2011-Keystone-RV-Springdale-293RKSSR.aspx


----------



## daslobo777 (Mar 24, 2007)

Congrats on your new SOB TT!! We are also a recent new SOB owner. We really enjoyed our 23RS for three years but for us it was time to move on.


----------



## GO WEST (May 25, 2009)

That looks like a great floorplan. I like those U-dinettes; they just make sense for more than four seating plus a man-size double bed when needed. I lived in a 34 ft Wilderness for two years for my first teaching job, and the pass through bathroom it had made a lot of sense; you take the "hallway" space into the bathroom = much bigger area to move around. Congratulations, great new camper.


----------



## jnk36jnk (Mar 9, 2004)

I suppose a 'true' Outbacker, owns an Outback....but I also think being an Outbacker is more than what you own. Remember, once an Outbacker, always an Outbacker. It is a mindset. j


----------



## Just Add Dirt (May 5, 2009)

Also an SOB now...Today it is official...I sold the 28KRS today. 2 months ago I bought a class A...
the bathroom is huge, the kitchen is bigger and I now have "pushbutton" camping... no more fussin with levels







and load distribution hitches







and delamination







and the slide coming out of it's track







..and so on so forth... Looking forward to stress free camping in 2011..









as was already pointed out; being an Outbacker is a way, of life not a bunch of hardware..

Peace to all and may you all have a blessed New Year.


----------



## N7OQ (Jun 10, 2006)

I really like the link with all the pictures, it looks very nice inside and very roomy. Plus it is still a Keystone so really close to a Outback. Hope you have lot of fun safe trips in it.


----------



## TexanThompsons (Apr 21, 2009)

Congrats on the purchase! Always good to find what you're looking for and not having to settle.


----------

